# Not exactly LGD, but too fun to pass up...



## Queen Mum (Dec 5, 2012)

LOL

This website is one of my favorites for family friendly videos...


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 5, 2012)

Oh that is too cute!!!  Heard of body surfing in the ocean, but not body sledding dogs


----------



## Catahoula (Dec 5, 2012)

Adorable!


----------



## Shelly May (Dec 5, 2012)

I laughed so hard I think I wet my self


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 5, 2012)

I have done that before with my Malamutt 'Roi but it wasn't deliberate.     Thank you for sharing!


----------



## terrilhb (Dec 5, 2012)

I laughed until I cried. I love it.


----------



## CocoNUT (Dec 5, 2012)

Would that be called "doboggin'"?  

Too cute.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 5, 2012)

haha That is funny. Smart dogs too.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 9, 2012)

How did I miss this??? Too cute, the one dog clearly has his technique mastered!


----------



## whr (Jan 1, 2013)

definitely different


----------

